# Not sure which category this should be in?!?



## Jace (May 4, 2022)

Half 'Beauty'...Half science..

Saw a TV ad for Rothy's (woman's) shoes....flats @ $100+/pr.

Called sustainable...as they are made from recyclable water bottles.

Advertised as washable.

Has anyone heard about them...or mayb even have?


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2022)

I've never tried them but have seen the ads.  They don't look like they have enough cushioning or  support for my poor old feet. 

And at $100 a pair?  Nope.


----------



## Jules (May 4, 2022)

Just checked their site and wish they had a store in Canada.  Prices start at $162 here, plus duty.  Too much to see if they’d fit.


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Sounds like a good idea for gardeners or dog-walkers. Bit too expensive though


----------



## Bella (May 5, 2022)

I've checked out Rothy's because I love ballet flats. They cost between $125 - $245 depending on the style. They're eco-friendly and that's good, but I don't want to spend that much. Most brands of sustainable shoes are pricey.

Here are some links that you might find helpful before you buy.

Rothy’s Review: Pros & Cons After One Year Of Wear  >> https://whimsysoul.com/rothys-review-pros-cons-after-one-year-of-wear/

Are Rothy’s Worth It? 6 Pros and Cons Before You Buy  >>  https://theprimpysheep.com/are-rothys-worth-it/

Trustpilot reviews  >>  https://www.trustpilot.com/review/rothys.com

Hot Deals  >>  https://www.hotdeals.com/coupons/rothy-s/

32 Sustainable Shoes & Brands - The Ultimate List (2022)  >>  https://econosa.com/best-sustainable/shoes/

When I was looking around for shoes, I found less expensive Rothy look-alikes. I think they have rubber soles but are not sustainable.

Frank Mulley Ballet Flat  >>  https://www.amazon.com/stores/FRANKMULLY/page/4073D464-E056-46AB-9C61-F115F19FD864?ref_=ast_bln

Hewish Flats  >>  https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/...tore_ref=bl_ast_dp_brandLogo_sto&ref_=ast_bln

Ruby


----------



## JustDave (May 5, 2022)

I've heard somewhere that while recycling may be a good thing, the cost of doing it is very high.  I looked at carpeting that was made from recycled bottles one time, and it looked like great stuff, but was more than I was willing to pay.  But I do like the idea of it.  We have enough plastic in our garbage that we could make a giant rain coat for the Pacific Northwest.  You would think the sheer quantify of a free resource would bring down costs.  But what the price of anything has to do with the actual cost these days seems to defy the old saw about supply and demand.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2022)

Too expensive, but I liked the Mary Janes.


----------



## Jace (May 5, 2022)

@Ruby..TY..v. gd.post


----------



## Bella (May 5, 2022)

Jace,

I know your post is primarily about shoes, but because you brought up the fact that they're sustainable, and posted in the science thread you must be concerned about recycling/sustainability. Dave  is right about what he heard and brought up good points that most people aren't even aware of. I'm gonna save myself a bunch of typing and just link it, lol, if anyone is interested in what's really going on with the recycling/sustainable/eco-friendly movement and why green products are so expensive, these articles clearly explain it.

>>  https://www.bustle.com/articles/125641-is-recycling-worth-it-the-answer-might-surprise-you

>>  https://clarifygreen.com/eco-friendly-products-cost-more/

Ruby   ..............................................................................................................................................................................................(edit: typo)


----------



## Jeni (May 5, 2022)

Ruby said:


> >>  https://www.bustle.com/articles/125641-is-recycling-worth-it-the-answer-might-surpriseyou..............................................................................................................................................................................................(edit: typo)


Thanks for posting this 
it is clear many people do not understand the process or costs associated with plastic recycling especially 
Advertisers KNOW this and just use words like sustainable and recycled to give customers good feelings not solve the plastic problem 
Wish more money was put into better recycling methods ... most of the clothes / shoe i tried were horribly uncomfortable it was made from plastic and it feels like it


----------



## Jules (May 5, 2022)

My new pair of Nike sneakers have 20% sourced from plastic, not that I knew this when I ordered them.  They’re the very same style as my old pair.


----------



## JustDave (May 6, 2022)

I just bought a new pair of hiking boots.  They are as light as a feather, and I think there may not be any leather in them at all.  They are the most comfortable boots I have ever owned, and I'm guessing their support is derived from plastic and other high tech material, but whether it's recycled, I don't know. I won't know until later if they will retain their current support, as I've only had them a week and used them 5 times.  I'm holding my breath, because they cost $260.  My last pair were LL Bean, which cost a few bucks more.  But at this time, I would rate my new boots head and shoulders above LL Bean's Cresta Hikers.  The Bean boots weigh twice as much, because they rely heavily on leather. But modern outdoor gear has been moving rapidly toward newer high tech materials, and leather (the old standby), will probably be around for awhile because of tradition.


----------

